# Spent the weekend together



## sirch (Jan 8, 2009)

Hello friends! This weekend has been rather good, I have spent the weekend at home and I have to say it feels really good to sleep in my bed. We have gotten along nicely and had some good talks, mostly light coversations that were more aimed at rediscovering each other. I can't tell you how good it feels to wake up next to her and hold the one you love and miss so much. And if any of you are wondering yes we have had plenty of good sex as well! She still does not know what she wants and is confused, her job is taking up much of her time and is starting to drain her (she worked Sat. and went back in this am.) She is so mentally exhausted that I don't think she has the ability to concentrate on us at this time. Oh well, thought I would check in with ya'll and I hope everyone's weekend turned out as good as mine, gotta go the little just started baseball and I got to play catch see ya.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

rome wasnt built in a day.
brick by brick.


----------

